# My YouTube Channel WW2 Aircraft Walkarounds



## mauld (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi
I have just joined this forum and would like to plug my youtube channel i noticed some videos have been commented on already, so i thought you would like to see more and can ask me direct for any comments. "http://www.youtube.com/auldm" click link below.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

Bookmarked, shall be looking at those when my computer is fast again.

Cheers


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice, I liked the Beaufort.


----------

